# (IL) Yellow Factored BLM MH



## smd108 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yellow factored BLM. Marietta's Diesel Powered Supertanker, Tank, is available at Stud. 5 yrs old. (3.5X GMPR Ford's Full Bore Diesel MH X Moon River's Dixie Drifter). Tank achieved his AKC Master Hunter title at 30 months. He is an excellent marker and will work with any handler. He has plenty of bottom end to run larger set-ups or hunt in harsh conditions. He hunts everything; ducks, geese,and is an excellent pheasant hunter. He is as good in the house as in the field. CNM and EIC CLEAR. Eyes cerf'd. Hips OFA GOOD. Lots of dog for the money, and worth taking a look at. Trained by Todd Sterrett at Arrowhead Kennels in Cedar Falls, IA. View the full pedigree and pictures at arrowheadkennels.net. Stud Fee - $500/natural breedings


----------

